# Very dissappointed with my new 06 F250



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

I am just creating this post so I can vent a little bit and so everyone can add their $.02 in on the subject! I have had nothing but problems with this POS and I am just sick of it! I have been a Ford owner since I started driving and I cannot begin to explain how disappointed I am the quality of my truck! So far, this is what has gone wrong with it: The paint was coming off of the emblems, had to be replaced--missing blocker beam from dealer trade(truck already had a plow installed and removed)--missing lower valance(same reason)--clunking, squeeling from front end--automatic locking hubs are bad, dont disengage properly--transmission squeel in between shifts a couple times--Tach went wacky and was reading 1K rpm too high--nasty whining sound at start-up in the mornings---Thats about all I can think of right now!! I am extremely disappointed in the gas mileage of my 5.4, since I have owned it the absolute best I have achieved is 11.5mpg!!! I don't drive it hard and most of my travel is highway! My last tank that i just filled up consisted of at least 75% highway driving and I got 10mpg!!!...Its F'in gettin worse....I am irritated as hell! No, I did not buy this thing for its great gas mileage, but I just think this is unexeceptable! I have a buddy with a 8.0L 2500HD and he averages 13mpg for Chrissake!!!

The truck was BRAND NEW when I purchased it, it had 450 miles on it from the dealer trade...This was obviously not clear so I decided to add this!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

you bought a used truck that was used for plowing. what do you expect. probaly was abused and then traded. hope you bought an extended warranty

john


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

No sir, I bought a brand new truck that the dealer in Indiana had a plow installed on. They removed it for the dealer trade because I already had a plow! Sorry I should have been more clear on that! The truck had 450 miles on it from the drive up when I took delivery of it!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree. Most used plow trucks that are traded in being that new are not good news. My mileage has gone down the crapper in all vehicles for some reason as well. I know it is cold, but my mom's Durango went from 14.5 MPG to 12.6 MPG withing a tank full and has stayed that way. It gets the same use day in and day out.


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

I edited my original post so it was clear that the truck was new!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i know some parts of the country use oxygenated fuel during the winter to help with emissions . my mileage is always worst in the winter .sorry about braking your chops about the used truck didnt know it was new.im sure the dealer will make good on any problems or contact a local plow installer they probaly have a few beam blockers laying a round


JOHN


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

a friend of mine had a similar ordeal with a "brand new" 05 that the dealership had used to plow thier lot. it only had a couple hundred miles on it, but it had creaks and rattles, squeaks and so on... maybe this could be the case with yours and they didn't tell you? If so, that would warrant them having to replace it


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

I also have to add a few things to this thread. The company that I work for (Gold Star Trucking) bought a brand new 2006 F-250, with the 5.4 liter, and an 8 foot fisher MM2. Me and my boss are the only 2 people that drive this truck. First the speedo was going crazy. When you go 30 m.p.h it says that you going 95 or 100. Then the tach would read 5,000 at idel then 200, then it stoped working. The front end had a klunking sound. And the motor hesistates and couldn't get out of its own way. I like the truck when Its running right. I would like to take my 351 windsor and C6 tranny drive-train and drop that into the new 06 style. I perffer the 03's and 04's that we have. My truck that I really like to drive is the 2005 F-550. Man that 550 is a sweet rig.


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

WOW, and I am looking at getting a new F 250? Might I be crazy to think about this?

Zack


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

my 03 250 is great! its a diesel and I have had no issues with it at all.

I am sorry for your problems but for the kind of issues you are having I would wonder how the previous dealer treated the vehicle. They could have beat the piss out of it on the drive up, or used it plow thier own lot. Hopefully you get it all straightend out, you cant expect every single truck thats produced to be PERFECT. unfotunately, you may have gotten an inperfect one. Again, I do hope this all gets solved.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

My 5.4 is a little cranky on cold mornings too. It whines for about 6 seconds then stops but other than that the truck runs like a champ, it also squeals between shifts when I floor it, I think its either the line pressure from the tranny or the belts squealing from the sudden change in RPMs.
-Eric


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i drive a 02 550 V10 at work and i have also noticed the squeals inbetween shifts it has done that since new not sure what it is


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes! I have always loved Ford's and I hate to be disappointed in them. I will be riding the dealer's ass about everything and it does make me wonder what the truck was put through before I got it! I just hope this POS gets better cuz I was already looking at other trucks!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

Same spedometer problem on our 06 f 550......been to dealer 2x cant find nothing wrong...of course it works fine when i bring it there.


Some times it reads 0 all the time, some times it is 40 mph too high, or will not drop below 30....very weird......hope its not leading to anything else because overall im very happy with it....


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

Focker;366992 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes! I have always loved Ford's and I hate to be disappointed in them. I will be riding the dealer's ass about everything and it does make me wonder what the truck was put through before I got it! I just hope this POS gets better cuz I was already looking at other trucks!


looking at them dodges i hope


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Just make sure that you document the heck out of everything and keep all the print-outs from the dealer each time they attempt to fix something. That way, if worst comes to worst and you end up battling Ford to buy the truck back from you, you have everything in your hand instead of relying on the dealer to provide your service records.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

that's too bad. i've had nothing but excellent luck with my fords. finally had the FIRST problem ever with my 97 (vacume pump). never had ANY problems with our 2001. i think i would trade it off while it's still new. you might loose $5-10k but it will be worth it in the long run. try one of thoes new toyotas , i've never owned one but everyone knows if you are looking for a GOOD reliable truck, that's what you need. if you want power and capacity and lots of repairs buy a new ford. ha ha


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

90plow;366968 said:


> My 5.4 is a little cranky on cold mornings too. It whines for about 6 seconds then stops but other than that the truck runs like a champ


Ditto....my 04 does the same thing. Besides that, this truck has been awesome. I love it. I'll definately look at the Ford's for my next truck. But we'll see what Dodge and GM offers too.

I love competition.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

There was a recall on my 06 f 150 that required a "gauge cluster recalibration". I'm not sure if this recall applied to all the f series trucks but it might be worth looking into


----------



## Snow-Kid (Nov 16, 2004)

I had the same problem with my speedo not reading correctly. Went to the dealer 3 times then the forth time the dealer ordered a new instrument cluster and so far it has worked. As far as the paint coming off the side emblems my buddy had his come off his 05 with in the first month he had the truck. He has had the dealer change them twice. Hope you get every thing worked out.


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I had a 2001 F250, and couldn't wait to get rid of it. The hubs wouldn't work, repaired 3 times rebuilt 1 time and finally replaced. Never worked correctly even after replacement. All the lights went out, bad wire harness. Passenger mirror quit working, was repaired, week later fell off the truck. power steering lines rusted off, transmission lines rusted off, 3 radiator hose clamps broke (at 3 different times). Brakes went out, new rotors, pads, and shoes. The paint had rust pits in it all over the truck.
I bought this truck new, and when I finally got rid of it (2005) it had just over 24,000 miles on it.
I used to like Fords, my previous truck was a 1988 F250, and it held up well, but the 2001 has made me change my mind, my 2005 Dodge seems to be much more reliable......
Don


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Don:
Did you hear anything about a facelift for Dodge in 08? I had a 97 3/4 ton dodge pu but after 67K the trans blew apart(sun gear) and never purchased one after that.

Glenn.


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

It seems like the time has come for a face lift, this style has been copied by everyone already, time to try something new. The older Dodges had transmission troubles, one reason I bought Fords, I think the problems have been fixed though, at least I hope so!!
Don


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Focker;366869 said:


> I am just creating this post so I can vent a little bit and so everyone can add their $.02 in on the subject! I have had nothing but problems with this POS and I am just sick of it! I have been a Ford owner since I started driving and I cannot begin to explain how disappointed I am the quality of my truck! So far, this is what has gone wrong with it: The paint was coming off of the emblems, had to be replaced--missing blocker beam from dealer trade(truck already had a plow installed and removed)--missing lower valance(same reason)--clunking, squeeling from front end--automatic locking hubs are bad, dont disengage properly--transmission squeel in between shifts a couple times--Tach went wacky and was reading 1K rpm too high--nasty whining sound at start-up in the mornings---Thats about all I can think of right now!! I am extremely disappointed in the gas mileage of my 5.4, since I have owned it the absolute best I have achieved is 11.5mpg!!! I don't drive it hard and most of my travel is highway! My last tank that i just filled up consisted of at least 75% highway driving and I got 10mpg!!!...Its F'in gettin worse....I am irritated as hell! No, I did not buy this thing for its great gas mileage, but I just think this is unexeceptable! I have a buddy with a 8.0L 2500HD and he averages 13mpg for Chrissake!!!
> 
> The truck was BRAND NEW when I purchased it, it had 450 miles on it from the dealer trade...This was obviously not clear so I decided to add this!


 My 05 F250 SD also makes a funny sound when It's cold, goes away after it has warmed up. I also have noticed a squeel when I shift into reverse and it does seem to happen when I floor it. I don't even want to talk about gas milage  IT SUCKS, it is just about the same as my old F150 Super Crew with the 4.6L I wanted a diesel but just didn't have the extra $4000 to $5000 it adds, maybe next time:yow!:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If it's a plow truck your going to have the same failures and rust out's. It's been happening since plow's and trucks were first put together. Metal lines are going to rust out, cheap hose clamps will fail, transmissions suffer an early death, batteries go south. It's just a fact of life with severe duty use. It's too bad a new truck starts life with all the problems right off the lot. I had a parts counter guy tell me "One in 10,000 parts are bad right out of the box"_Why do I always have to be Mr. 10,000?_


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

MickiRig1;368140 said:


> If it's a plow truck your going to have the same failures and rust out's. It's been happening since plow's and trucks were first put together. Metal lines are going to rust out, cheap hose clamps will fail, transmissions suffer an early death, batteries go south. It's just a fact of life with severe duty use. It's too bad a new truck starts life with all the problems right off the lot. I had a parts counter guy tell me "One in 10,000 parts are bad right out of the box"_Why do I always have to be Mr. 10,000?_


One would think that if we were Mr. 10000 all the time(which is how I feel), we should be entitled to some kind of prize or something....perhaps a new truck!!!
:redbounce


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Focker;366869 said:


> The paint was coming off of the emblems, had to be replaced--OK this is a Ford issue but nothing to be angry about because it's an easy fix IMOmissing blocker beam from dealer trade(truck already had a plow installed and removed missing lower valance(same reason))--This has nothing to do with Ford it has everything to do with the truck had a plow previously even if you bought it from a private party you would have the same thing. Only way to solve this problem would have been to buy a truck that never had a plow mounted on it.--clunking, squeeling from front endVery good chance this truck was used to plow the dealer lot which would account for some of the mileage too--automatic locking hubs are bad, dont disengage properlyCould be bad from Ford, or damaged hubs due to prior plowing by inexperienced operator. Either way IMO I see it as an opportunity to upgrade to real hubs like Warn or Milemarker--transmission squeel in between shifts a couple times--Tach went wacky and was reading 1K rpm too highThis could be a bad trans or the squealing could be comming from something else, have dealer make it right. The gage cluster does sound faulty.--nasty whining sound at start-up in the morningsEvery make of vehicle I have owned does that when it's real cold out---Thats about all I can think of right now!! I am extremely disappointed in the gas mileage of my 5.4, since I have owned it the absolute best I have achieved is 11.5mpg!!! I don't drive it hard and most of my travel is highway! My last tank that i just filled up consisted of at least 75% highway driving and I got 10mpg!!!...Its F'in gettin worse....I am irritated as hell! No, I did not buy this thing for its great gas mileage, but I just think this is unexeceptable! I have a buddy with a 8.0L 2500HD and he averages 13mpg for Chrissake!!!I can see where you are comming from on some of the issues but some have nothing to do with Ford. It is well known the 5.4 is gutless and the worst at fuel mileage with possible exception being the v-10. The 5.4 is similar sized to a car engine, but now they put it into a #7000 + truck, the poor thing is working it's can off to move that heavy thing. Thats why your friends 8.0L GM gets better mileage, it's not working nearly as hard and has a lot bigger displacement.
> 
> The truck was BRAND NEW when I purchased it, it had 450 miles on it from the dealer trade...This was obviously not clear so I decided to add this!


I do wish you the best of luck, and hope the dealer will make it right. But knowing dealers no matter what brand, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Focker;368462 said:


> One would think that if we were Mr. 10000 all the time(which is how I feel), we should be entitled to some kind of prize or something....perhaps a new truck!!!
> :redbounce


oh we do get a prize... we get to buy a new defective one...lol


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

MAN, I thought I had it bad with my super duty and the 550 I got rid of last summer best truck I ever had and still have is my 93 cummins 333k and still runs good although the brakes have been a pain in my rear it has held up well wont tow as much as the fords did but at least it was depenable seen the new dually ford the other day sure is nice looking but I dont know kinda sick of fixing my fords all the time. my 2cents


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

Ggg6;368720 said:


> I do wish you the best of luck, and hope the dealer will make it right. But knowing dealers no matter what brand, I'm not going to hold my breath.


I realize that every brand has their problems, I am just pissed because THAT is what it has come down to!! We have to accept the fact that we spend an insane amount of money on these vehicles and then waste too much time taking them to the dealer to have our brand new vehicles fixed! I don't care if its an easy fix or a major fix, it still takes time out of my busy life to take it in! I just am of the opinion that if I buy a new vehicle, then I shouldn't have to worry about fixing the damn thing for quite a while! NOW, I realize that this is a fantasy of mine, so don't come firing back at me saying that I am living in an imaginary world...I know! Like I said before, I created this thread so I could vent and see if anyone else is experiencing the same things.


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

I have 2005 f-350, blew the trans in 1st 500 miles it now has a little over 10,000 and trans is gone again. have been loyal ford costumer but next time i'll take the chevy or a dodge thats 4 sure 5.4 seems to be good, i think the mileage is great and have no problems with it beside that, but when you can't roll you can't makepayup


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Feb 10, 2007)

My uncle has a F-250 he purchased new. It has the powerstroke and auto trans. Its never had a plow on it and its never been abused. Over the last 2 years he has had it in the shop over 20 times for various problems. He wants to get rid of it so bad but it is paid for and he doesnt want to make another payment.

We have had many ford trucks and SUV's over the years. All of them have had major problems. all of these were purchased brand new.

E-250 van with inline 6. Lost oil pressure at 60K and had to replace engine. Had good power

F-150 with inline 6. Lost oil pressure at 60K. Dropped pan and cleaned the gunk and replaced pump and pick up. Clogged up again and lost pressure at 80K and rebuilt motor then sold the truck. It also ate brakes up every 3,000 to 5,000 miles. Replaced every part that could be replaced but never fixed the problem. Had good power

Bronco with 5.0 302. Lost oil pressure at 50K. Cleaned pan and replaced pump and pick up. Lost again at 65K. Cleaned pan and pick up and put mototr honey in to quiet the rod knock and traded it in. Was weak as ****.

Bronco with 5.7. Was a 2 year lease. After 2 months it developed a severe knock at startup. Dealer said it was normal. Was under warranty through entire lease so we didnt worry about it. Was weak as ****.

Expedition with 4.6 2 year lease. No real problems other than it being terribly under powered but we didnt have it long enough to develope problems. Talked to service manager at the dealership that was doing the repairs for the accident (whole new frame and front end) about our previous oil pressure problems from the engines gumming up. He said "If you think those were bad you should see how many of these new 4.6 and 5.4 come in here all gummed up"

Expedition with 5.4 that we currently own. 4X4 engages itself when ever it feels like. Rear view dimmer dims when it shouldnt. Randomly says low washer fluid when its not low. On occasion it attempts to give itself gas when your stopped at a red light which is very dangerous. Dealer can not figure out whats wrong nor can a ford engineer. Also the 5.4 is a TURD when you put a car trailer behind it.


This current Expedition will be our last ford forever. We gave them there chance and non of them produced like our GM trucks have. Good bye ford it has not been a pleasant experiance. :realmad: 


To the rest of you I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Again, I'm not going to go into a rant on this thread, as I hopefully ranted all that I needed to on the one that I posted entitled I've Come To THis COnclusion. However, I couldn't agree more with the last few threads so I had to let you both know how much I sympothize on spending way too much money to give yourself whatever kind of assurance you think we are getting by buying a new truck instead of a used one. Here's to everyone thats been taking it in the back door and hoping that these trucks come close to at least paying for themselves by staying out of the dealership long enough to push some snow and pull some mowers over the life of the ever increasingly long loans that we are forced to take on them =o)


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

SpruceLandscape;369703 said:


> Again, I'm not going to go into a rant on this thread, as I hopefully ranted all that I needed to on the one that I posted entitled I've Come To THis COnclusion. However, I couldn't agree more with the last few threads so I had to let you both know how much I sympothize on spending way too much money to give yourself whatever kind of assurance you think we are getting by buying a new truck instead of a used one. Here's to everyone thats been taking it in the back door and hoping that these trucks come close to at least paying for themselves by staying out of the dealership long enough to push some snow and pull some mowers over the life of the ever increasingly long loans that we are forced to take on them =o)


AMEN BROTHER!!


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Not every truck out there is going to be perfect i should know Im on my 5th brand new Ford and everyone has had problems. Ive gotten to the point to expect little things like a squeel or whatnot because it isnt worth getting so pissed about. First of all Ford wont just replace the vehicle unless you have documented warranty issues for the same exact problem 3 times. Then on the 4th they send it to their regional maintenance team to rectify it. Only if they cant will they buy it back which has happened to me with an 04 6.0l psd. 
On my latest 07 f550 Im at 2200 miles and the speedometer read 95 for a whole day then returned to normal, when it is cold in the morning it beeps saying to check trailer plug even though there is no trailer plugged in, and the front hubs dont engage properly. I dont think ive met someone that hasnt had a thing go bad on them so just keep cool and press the dealer but dont be a hothead.
O an as for gas mileage its a 3/4 ton pickup why use it for highway driving? the best you will get is 10-14 which is what they advertise.


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

pats plowing;370067 said:


> Not every truck out there is going to be perfect i should know Im on my 5th brand new Ford and everyone has had problems. Ive gotten to the point to expect little things like a squeel or whatnot because it isnt worth getting so pissed about. First of all Ford wont just replace the vehicle unless you have documented warranty issues for the same exact problem 3 times. Then on the 4th they send it to their regional maintenance team to rectify it. Only if they cant will they buy it back which has happened to me with an 04 6.0l psd.
> On my latest 07 f550 Im at 2200 miles and the speedometer read 95 for a whole day then returned to normal, when it is cold in the morning it beeps saying to check trailer plug even though there is no trailer plugged in, and the front hubs dont engage properly. I dont think ive met someone that hasnt had a thing go bad on them so just keep cool and press the dealer but dont be a hothead.
> O an as for gas mileage its a 3/4 ton pickup why use it for highway driving? the best you will get is 10-14 which is what they advertise.


Its not like I bought the truck for a highway cruiser....I drive mostly highway to work! And like I said, I'm not expecting to get 20mpg, I am just a little disappointed that it isn't doing better than it is! I was getting better mileage with my 96 F250 with a 351 in it..essentially the same truck as mine, just less technology.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

sorry to hear that :crying: Sounds like you just got a lemon. Sell it and get a new 2008 powerstroke. Heared good things about them


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a 06 F250 SD with 410 posi traction rear end, On the highway you can watch the fuel guage go down but in town it seems to get low teens for mileage, no complaints here about that! When it was cold (really cold) I also noticed a wierd noise when I first started it but when it actually fired up it went away. My rear emblem is peeling off, thats something thats been going on for years now with Ford, you would think they would have fixed that problem by now. One of my biggest complaints is the salesman said they dont make a floor shift (for the 4wd) (and you can still get it that way) only electronic shift and quite a few times it wont go into 4wd unless I fart around with the switch a handfull of times. IMO, its moisture getting into the vacuum switch and or enguage motor. I'm not real impressed with the payload 2900lbs, it seems to squat way too much when we put a skid of salt on, we can only haul half a skid if we go plowing, and ours has the heavy suspension package with healper springs (OEM). The only other thing is, the driver side seat.... it seems its lost its padding. I'm not a fat arss or anything but the padding seems flat, it used to be very firm and felt comfortable- now it feels like a 5yr old truck when you get that butt print in the seat. I'm only 215lbs not 350lbs. These are all things that I'm going to address in the next month or two.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

One last thing, we tow a 8.5x16ft enclosed trailer for landscaping and it tows it without any problems. You might want to check to see what gear ratio you have. I'm not saying you dont know its there but to me it seems to pull it effortlessly and still seems to get good fuel mileage when towing.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2006)

if you haven't already read my post "ford lover gone mad" read it. GOING ON THREE WEEKS AND MYSELF OR THE DEALER HAVEN'T HEARD FROM A FORD REP AS TO WHEN WE MIGHT SEE THE GUAGE CLUSTER. THE FORD REPS WON'T RETURN PHONE CALLS. THIS IS RIDICULOUS, THE WORST PART OF THIS WHOLE THING IS THE TRUCK ONLY HAS 33,000 MILES ON IT. I'VE NEVER HAD A TRUCK IN THE SHOP FOR THIS LONG. I'M IN THE WHOLESALE FRUIT AND VEGETABLE BUSINESS, AND WE OWN ABOUT 30 PIECES OF EQUIPTMENT, ANYTHING FROM PICKUPS TO TRACTOR TRAILERS. THIS F-350 TAKES THE CAKE. I HAVE MISSED 2 STORMS!!!! I'M SUPPOSED TO PICK UP MY NEW 2500 HD TODAY. I'LL MISS THE FORD BUT NOT THE AGGRAVATION.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

There is a TSB on the gauge clusters going wacko - TSB 06-7-4.

My speedo went off last week - shows me going 100 mph when I'm doing about 30 (I have a 2006 F350 CC 5.4L). At a standstill, it shows about 45 mph.

Haven't had a chance to take it in yet.


----------

